# vswr meter



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I am having a problem transmitting, I would like to rent/borrow or use a swr meter if anyone has one to check antenna any help please. Radio is 1yr old antenna is used work ok till 2 weeks ago suspect its the antenna or coax


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

You may just ohm the coax. See if you have a pinch or a short somewhere. If you can't find someone with an swr. I think a Motorola dealer called b&c communications is up near akron. They will have one. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you still trying to find someone with a power meter?

There is no meter for checking an antenna's VSWR (there is but most shops can't afford an Anritsu). You can get your VSWR for your radio by checking the reflected power, but that doesn't check your antenna.

Use a multi-meter set to read resistance (Ohms) and one lead on center conductor, one lead on outside of connector. Should read infinite resistance. If it reads as a short, you have a bad antenna or cable.

I think you will find that you have a radio issue. Get a power meter and check your output power. Antennae are dumb equipment... meaning they don't fail regularly, as it's just wire. The coax may be an issue though. If the radio is receiving, you likely do not have an antenna issue.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I might have a meter in the basement, I'll have to go check. I'm in Brunswick, so not too far from ya.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Good suggestions above. Also check your microphone. Dsiconnect microphone and spray with electronics cleaner, reconnect and try it. Also, if possible try another known good microphone on your radio.


----------

